

The new $100 bill and the war against counterfeiting - akkartik
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703876404575200093609290372.html?mod=WSJ_earnings_MiddleTopHighlights

======
kierank
Related: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EURion_constellation>

You can see it clearly on the left of the banknote in the article. My
favourite however is the use of it on the musical notes on the old Elgar £20
note.

------
ugh
Wow. That $100 bill sure is ugly. I get tradition, I get that being green is
what makes the Dollar the Dollar, but there sure must be ways of preserving
greenness and some traditional elements without making it so ugly.

The Euro banknotes have many of the same security features [1] and they aren’t
ugly. Kitsch, maybe, but rather that than this. (Quite astonishing, actually,
that Euro coins and bills are in general not ugly. Considering what a giant
clusterfuck those discussions between the different members of the Eurozone
must have been.)

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euro_banknotes>

